# [Suche] page wos gute win2k sounds gibt!



## Dirk von Lowtzow (29. Juni 2003)

Hi!
Also ihr werdet mir wohl alle zustimmen wenn ich sage, die standard sounds von win2k sind scheiss langweilig!
Es kommt kein Geräusch wenn man auf "Start" klickt!
Und so Sachen halt...die SOunds dies gibt sind ********!
Also such ich ne page wo ich mir gute Sounds downloaden kann!
Und es sollte ne grosse auswahl geben...z.B. auch was von Bands, also das wenn man auf start klickt irgendwie ein Teil  von nem Lied von Nirvana kommt oder so!
Hab schon bei google gesucht aber auf deutsch findet man nix und mein englisch is ...!
Zu mal bei google nur Teile angezeigt werden was mir die erkenntnis der zusammenhänge nicht gerade erleichter!
Kann jemand helfen??


----------



## Lakaspar (2. Juli 2003)

*AAAAHHHH!!!!*

Ich kann dir mal helfen! Was willst du bitte mit Scheiss Sounds? Wie alt bist du?! Gut, die Standardsounds von W2K mögen nicht die Besten sein, sind aber immerhin doch passend... Wenn du bei jeder Mausbewegung einen Sound haben willst, dann such doch nach Windows Themes bei Google oder sowas. Aber mein Tipp ist es, dass du auf Sounds lieber ganz verzichten solltest... Die Nerven immer!!!


----------

